

Fonts designed to thwart OCR - canistr
http://www.wired.com/design/2013/09/you-can-read-these-4-fonts-but-your-computer-cant/?mbid=social12304534

======
blake8086
If you want to see these "cracked", use them in a captcha that gates a high-
value site.

